# Endlich



## wildbiker (13. Dezember 2012)

.... neuer Katalog 2013 + Numeric Mag ist draußen.. *yeah*wieder mal wie gehabt geil geworden...

http://issuu.com/why_gbr/docs/n-katalog-2013-low


----------



## kephren23 (13. Dezember 2012)

yippie!

das warten hat ein ende.
das entschuldigt die Wartezeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (13. Dezember 2012)

...und überbrückt vorallem sinnvoll die Wartezeit aufn neuen Rahmen...


----------



## kephren23 (13. Dezember 2012)

wildbiker schrieb:


> ...und überbrückt vorallem sinnvoll die Wartezeit aufn neuen Rahmen...



die meinte ich


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Dezember 2012)

Positiv:
JUHUUUUUUUUUUUUU Rainer is drinn...  

Negativ:
Das ION 16 will mir einfach nicht gefallen.


----------



## guru39 (13. Dezember 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Positiv:
> JUHUUUUUUUUUUUUU Rainer is drinn...



ich seh das als Ritterschlag


----------



## Spletti (13. Dezember 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> ich seh das als Ritterschlag


 
Und ich  Seite 76....


----------



## pfalz (13. Dezember 2012)

so isses richtig...der Chef schaut, der Knecht schafft...


----------



## Dutshlander (13. Dezember 2012)

Yes sir, der Guru in Bunt


----------



## dr.juggles (13. Dezember 2012)

haha wildbiker und ich dachte schon dein fr rahmen ist endlich gekommen.
schade hätte gern das baby gesehen.


----------



## trailterror (13. Dezember 2012)

Top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (13. Dezember 2012)

jetzt noch Geometrien zu allen dort abgebildeten Bikes auf der Homepage...

schon komisch, das der Hochglanz-Katalog wichtiger ist,
als die für den Käufer essentiellen Daten auf der Homepage...


----------



## kephren23 (13. Dezember 2012)

warum man kann doch alle tech sheets einsehen auf der HP, oder?

http://www.nicolai.net/2-0-Service.html


----------



## dr.juggles (13. Dezember 2012)

holy cow 
ist der katalog geil!
ab wann ist die printversion erhältlich?

das argon am ist 

aber einige bikes sind schon arg "bunt" ... take me to the candyshop...


----------



## wildbiker (13. Dezember 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> haha wildbiker und ich dachte schon dein fr rahmen ist endlich gekommen.
> schade hätte gern das baby gesehen.



Tja, mein Händler hat sich noch nich gemeldet...(hatte ja Steuersatz von Reset auf Acros nochmal umtauschen lassen, zu dem Zeitpunkt war der Rahmen aber noch nicht da). Jedenfalls hoffe ich das sich mein Händler noch diese Woche meldet... Ich hock hier wie auf Kohlen... Warten nervt... und hab fast alle Teile zusammen.. (Scheibenbremse fehlt noch)


----------



## wowbagger (13. Dezember 2012)

Yes! Das ist definitiv der Ritterschlag!

für mich seid Ihr ab sofort:

Sir Guru39   und     Sir de´ AK77

ich will gar nicht an die eingeschlafenen Füße denken wenn der Papierkatalog auf dem Klo liegt


----------



## Eksduro (13. Dezember 2012)

...darfst dir halt beim lesen nicht die ganze zeit die ellbogen in die oberschenkel drücken  ... man(n) kennt das problem ...

aber zur sache an sich:

superstylischer katalog, hammerfotos, die knallbunten designs wären zwar auch nix für mich wenns um eine reale bestellung gehen würde, zeigen aber ganz gut was möglich ist  jefällt mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (13. Dezember 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> holy cow
> ist der katalog geil!
> ab wann ist die printversion erhältlich?
> 
> ...



Hoffentlich kommt mein AM bald...


----------



## dr.juggles (13. Dezember 2012)

wenn ich denn nur wüsste, ob M oder L?

haben muss ich das teil definitiv.


----------



## Timmy35 (14. Dezember 2012)

Glückwunsch an Rainer, mehr Werbung geht nicht

Ich hoffe, die Printversion ist spätestens Weihnachten da.


----------



## dr.juggles (14. Dezember 2012)

rainer auch mit neuer friese, fesch!


----------



## WilliWildsau (14. Dezember 2012)

Mal wieder ein Fest für die Augen und klasse mit dem Bericht über Rainer
Da freut man sich schon wieder auf die Printversion
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. Dezember 2012)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> ...
> Da freut man sich schon wieder auf die Printversion
> ...quote]


----------



## MieMaMeise (14. Dezember 2012)

Hier auch noch der Link direkt zum PDF und etwas weniger verpixelt.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2012)

Wie immer genial zum angukken...und die ganzen schönen Pinions
Nur kein Ion 16 Pinion drinnen




> ich seh das als Ritterschlag



Ich glaub da müssen wir mal jemanden auf eine Laserschutzschulung schicken

G.


----------



## Martin1508 (18. Dezember 2012)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Hier auch noch der Link direkt zum PDF und etwas weniger verpixelt.


 
Alter Falter, 307MB! Da lädst du dir ja nen Wolf. Besonders mit SIM Karte im Hotel.

Gruß


----------



## Triple F (18. Dezember 2012)

Oha.... Die Preise wurden aber ein wenig angezogen. Und dann noch die ganzen Extras. Das könnte mein Farbkonzept ein wenig beeinflussen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (22. Dezember 2012)

Weihnachten gerettet, die Printausgabe war eben im Briefkasten!!!

Wünsche allen hier im Forum und bei Nicolai Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch!!


----------



## Joopie (22. Dezember 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Alter Falter, 307MB! Da lädst du dir ja nen Wolf. Besonders mit SIM Karte im Hotel.
> 
> Gruß


ist ja auch der Guru drinn


----------



## MarcoFibr (22. Dezember 2012)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Weihnachten gerettet, die Printausgabe war eben im Briefkasten!!!
> 
> Wünsche allen hier im Forum und bei Nicolai Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch!!


 Da war N aber sehr schnell. Ich hatte Donnerstag beim Rahmen abholen, das erste Magazin bekommen.


----------



## Timmy35 (22. Dezember 2012)

Besonders, wenn man überlegt, dass der Umschlag von Hand beschriftet war. Dafür gibt es doch eigentlich Serienbriefe.


----------



## Timmy35 (22. Dezember 2012)

.


----------



## c_w (22. Dezember 2012)

Ja, ich hab auch heute Weihnachtspost bekommen


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Dezember 2012)

schade... bis Oberhausen kommt wohl keine Post, obwohl´s versprochen war


----------



## Dutshlander (22. Dezember 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> schade... bis Oberhausen kommt wohl keine Post, obwohl´s versprochen war


Hey Artur, kannst von mir eins haben  habe 2


----------



## goegolo (22. Dezember 2012)

Habe gerade den Thread hier gelesen, in den Briefkasten geschaut und tatsächlich Post von N darin entdeckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (22. Dezember 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Hey Artur, kannst von mir eins haben  habe 2



würde morgen zu dir kommen,- auch wg. den teilen.


----------



## OldSchool (22. Dezember 2012)

Der Postbote hat gerade den neuen Katalog, von mir völlig unerwartet, da ich keinen bestellt hatte, in den Briefkasten geworfen. Eine schöne Überraschung. Danke!!


----------



## beetle (22. Dezember 2012)

Eben hat der Osterhase den neuen Katalog gebracht.


----------



## Dutshlander (22. Dezember 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> würde morgen zu dir kommen,- auch wg. den teilen.


mach das


----------



## c_w (22. Dezember 2012)

Ne abschließende Rechtschreibprüfung hätte nicht geschadet ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bikenachi (22. Dezember 2012)

... mit dem 2000er Katalog fing es an-
...heute Briefkasten...ich bleib dabei!
Allen " Schöne Weihnachten" und "Good Trails"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antique (23. Dezember 2012)

Nett  Dank dem Katalog hab ich genug über Weihnachten zum Lesen. 

Kennt jemand zufällig den Gabelhersteller von dem im Katalog gezeigten Argon TR? 

Genau so eine Gabel suche ich bereits geraume Zeit für mein Winterradl - bis jetzt nur eine Anfertigung in Stahl herausgefunden. Und das passt ja nicht wirklich zu nem Alurahmen. Oder doch?


----------



## wildbiker (23. Dezember 2012)

Suntour (Epicon oder Durolux)


----------



## antique (23. Dezember 2012)

Danke für den Hinweis - aber bei dem Argon TR ist eine mattschwarze Starrgabel verbaut. 

Federgabeln verursachen bei mir derzeit zuviel Arbeitsanfall: entweder fallen die Dinger aus oder sie bedürfen aufwändiger Reparaturen - ich bin für die nächste Zeit raus mit Federgabeln. 

Das ist eine feine und schlichte Starrgabel ohne jeglichen Herstelleraufdruck/Beklebung. Mattschwarz, gerade und zum Radl gut passend.


----------



## Dutshlander (23. Dezember 2012)

Na da würde ich mal ´n Mail zum Kalle empfehlen. Alles andere ist nur speculativ.


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. Dezember 2012)

Das ist evtl. eine Salsa.


----------



## Dutshlander (23. Dezember 2012)

Obwohl das meine meinung nach auch ´n Stahlforke ist im Katalog.


----------



## Dutshlander (23. Dezember 2012)

antique schrieb:


> Nett  Dank dem Katalog hab ich genug über Weihnachten zum Lesen.
> 
> Kennt jemand zufällig den Gabelhersteller von dem im Katalog gezeigten Argon TR?
> 
> bis jetzt nur eine Anfertigung in Stahl herausgefunden. Und das passt ja nicht wirklich zu nem Alurahmen. Oder doch?


Finde doch, was spricht dagegen


----------



## antique (23. Dezember 2012)

Bin da wohl altmodisch: Eine Stahlgabel gehört in einen Stahlrahmen  da ich bisher noch keine geeignete Gabel gefunden habe - wurde im Winterradl (olles Argon von 2004/2005) eine Vortrieb Alustarrgabel verbaut. 

Die ist optisch nicht der Knaller, wirkt jetzt so reiseradhaft  - bin nur kurz damit gefahren und kann nur wenig zum Fahrverhalten sagen. Derzeit ist das Radl wegen Bremsenworries in der Werkstatt. 

Mail an Nicolai geht gleich raus, vielleicht kann ich Anfang Jänner dann die neue Gabel bestellen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. Dezember 2012)

Spare die Mail. Es ist eine Salsa Stahlgabel.


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich wünsche euch frohe Weihnachten und ein gutes Neues Jahr ,- bleibt gesund... 

Artur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (8. Januar 2013)

Weihnachten (2013) kann kommen  Hab ihn jetzt endlich auch


----------



## Dutshlander (8. Januar 2013)

Glückwunsch meinerseits. 
Um die Wurzeln zu finden, blicke abwärst. 
Blicke aufwärts, um die Sterne  zu sehen. 
Doch blicke vorwärts, um dein Glück zu finden. 
Nicht das Geschenk ist wichtig, sondern die Liebe, die dahinter steht! 
Groetjes "Dütshy"


----------



## Martin1508 (8. Januar 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Glückwunsch meinerseits.
> Um die Wurzeln zu finden, blicke abwärst.
> Blicke aufwärts, um die Sterne  zu sehen.
> Doch blicke vorwärts, um dein Glück zu finden.
> ...



Wow, du bist ja nen richtiger Poet. Nicht schlecht.

Gruss


----------



## guru39 (8. Januar 2013)

sowas wollt ich auch grad schreiben


----------



## Dutshlander (8. Januar 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> sowas wollt ich auch grad schreiben


tsja wer schneller Googlen kann


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Januar 2013)

die schräge bei -N- ist schon krass


----------



## Joopie (9. Januar 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> die schrÃ¤ge bei -N- ist schon krass


_Ð _


----------



## kephren23 (9. Januar 2013)

41°?
So schlimm ist es gar nich


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Januar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> 41°?
> So schlimm ist es gar nich



überzeuch dich mal selbst vor ort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (9. Januar 2013)

hab ich schon!
hat sich vertraut angefühlt, wie in meinem Geburtshaus, bin im Nicolai-Landkreis geboren und aufgewachsen.


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Januar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> hab ich schon!
> hat sich vertraut angefühlt, wie in meinem Geburtshaus, bin im Nicolai-Landkreis geboren und aufgewachsen.










Niedersachsen  is coool...  so schön ruhig.    


 96 - Alte Liebe  (sing)


----------



## kephren23 (9. Januar 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Niedersachsen  is coool...  so schön ruhig.
> 
> 
> 96 - Alte Liebe  (sing)



und Lübbrechtsen is noch ein bisschen ruhiger. 

mit sing:
 96 - alte Liebe.
Rot steht dir sehr viel besser als Gelb-Blau


----------



## WilliWildsau (26. Januar 2013)

Habe ihn heute auch mal endlich mitgenommen und schon einige schöne Minuten damit auf dem Sofa verbracht 
Und wie ist es doch so schön geschrieben
Alles gute zur Volljährigkeit und somit geht es dann ja jetzt so richtig los
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## wildbiker (25. April 2013)

So, hab meins nun endlich auch... nun kann endlich der richtige Aufbau losgehen, die Tage sollten noch einge Teile/Werkzeug eindrudeln.... und es wird richtig geil...
Fotos folgen demnächst!


----------

